# ID on these plants please



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I found all of these at the my local fishing pond today. I thought they might look good in my tank but I have no idea what they are or how to care for them. Any help with them would be great. Thanks

The placement of the plants are in southern NJ.

First plant



















Same plant in temp. holding tank









Second Plant - I thought this might be some sort of lilly pad? The top parts were mostly on the surface of the water with a few sprouting a few inch below the surface.



















Plant laid out on the ground..










Root system of plant with sprouting pads starting to grow... The roots are kinda like one big vine and then a bunch of little roots sprouting out in various places.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i am pretty sure that the first plant 'fits' the description of 'Ludwigia Arcurata'.This plant is very difficult cause it requires a lot of nutrients and heavy lighting in order to show the real 'reddish' colour.
Second plant i think (i am not sure cause never had one) that might be 'Hydrocotyle Verticillata' but i am not so sure as i told you....


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Holy sh*t!! Did I ever tell you that you are the god of plants?!?!

You hit the second plant right on the head and while doing a search on google about the first plant I found this pic which shows exactly what the pond I go to looks like. That is amazing!!! Thanks for the ID


























http://plants.usda.gov/cgi_bin/plant_profi...gi?symbol=HYVE2


----------

